
Aadhaar: India top court upholds controversial biometric scheme - yarapavan
https://www.bbc.com/news/amp/world-asia-india-44777787
======
JamesClear99
Here is the summary of the judgement - [https://www.livelaw.in/aadhaar-read-
the-summary-of-majority-...](https://www.livelaw.in/aadhaar-read-the-summary-
of-majority-41-judgment/)

------
yarapavan
Link to judgement copy -
[https://www.sci.gov.in/supremecourt/2012/35071/35071_2012_Ju...](https://www.sci.gov.in/supremecourt/2012/35071/35071_2012_Judgement_26-Sep-2018.pdf)

